# RecipeDB - Summer Ale



## NickB (19/12/09)

Summer Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Cascade Hops were NZ Cascade Flowers60min hops were FWH0min Hops were Dry Hops. Would add another 20g next time Really easy drinking summer ale. Mash as 69-70C for more body, or add some crystal/carared and make it an Amber Ale. Filter and keg, drinking within 10 days of brewing Ferment with US-05.Actual IBUs were 34! Not sure why this is showing such a low value!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Wheat Dark       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Warrior (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.041 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 27.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.62%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## TidalPete (19/12/09)

No mention of the yeast Nick but if it was me I'd be giving 1272 a go at this but that's probably because I'm a fan.
You used US-05\1056 didn't you?  
Edit --- A quick recheck of the database says you did. Got to read things more carefully after a few. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## NickB (19/12/09)

Indeed Pete, however anything that lets the hops shine a little (in such a low ABV beer) is a winner in my books!

I tells ya, I must have a hole in my keg of this, because it's disappearing way to quickly to be just me.... h34r: 

Cheers

Edit: Have been drinking a couple of the swap Belgian beers, and afterwards, this beer is going down a treat! Nice and light-bodied, with enough hop flavour to cut through the Belgian Funk™


----------



## TidalPete (19/12/09)

NickB said:


> Indeed Pete, however anything that lets the hops shine a little (in such a low ABV beer) is a winner in my books!
> 
> I tells ya, I must have a hole in my keg of this, because it's disappearing way to quickly to be just me.... h45r:
> 
> ...



Cheers Nick.
You must have posted whilst I was correcting my error so while I'm here how long to the house warming?  


Please keep posts within this thread on-topic. Off topic posts will be deleted by mods and admins without warning to ensure that topics are kept informative. OH shit!


TP


----------



## NickB (19/12/09)

Soon enough. Have instructed the border guards to witness you downing at least 12 carbon tablets at entry to stifle the stink h34r:


Looking at the new year now, as soon as I can get the bar built. Have the 'party lights' up, but the bar is MIA. Will make it a brew day to be sure, as I'm certain we'll need to find something constructive to do _apart_ from drinking 

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (19/12/09)

NickB said:


> Soon enough. Have instructed the border guards to witness you downing at least 12 carbon tablets at entry to stifle the stink h34r:
> 
> 
> Looking at the new year now, as soon as I can get the bar built. Have the 'party lights' up, but the bar is MIA. Will make it a brew day to be sure, as I'm certain we'll need to find something constructive to do _apart_ from drinking
> ...



Sod it, just buy one of Roscos bars in a flat pack with the proviso that mothballs installs it @ beer cost. :icon_cheers: 
_OK so just how much have I had to drink just now?_
What bar were those trannies at last time?

Edit:Never leave the forum open people.


----------



## TidalPete (19/12/09)

winkle said:


> Sod it, just buy one of Roscos bars in a flat pack with the proviso that mothballs installs it @ beer cost & including minimum 24 carbon tablets. :icon_cheers:
> _OK so just how much have I had to drink just now?_
> What bar were those trannies at last time?
> 
> Edit:Never leave the forum open people.


----------



## NickB (19/12/09)

winkle said:


> Sod it, just buy one of Roscos bars in a flat pack with the proviso that mothballs installs it @ beer cost. :icon_cheers:
> _OK so just how much have I had to drink just now?_
> What bar were those trannies at last time?
> 
> Edit:Never leave the forum open people.




Sure, blame the booze and not your sordid, bastardised thoughts..... h34r:

I'm sure Mothballs would throw the bar at me after the Xmas Swap incident (apologies again mate........!). Will head to the local markets early in the new year, as I met the new neighbours yesterday, and they said there was a guy that may have Red Gum slabs down there. Oh, and they're totally lesbian too, so Red Gum may mean something else....... :icon_vomit: 

Anyhow, if you're home tomorrow Perry, I'll bring you a sample of this beer down, just so we can all be back on topic..... Ahem....

Cheers


----------

